

Facebook Privacy Guide - ambition
http://www.facebook.com/privacy/explanation.php

======
kacy
Lol, they're not even hiding it anymore. "We recommend Everyone be able to see
information that will make it easier for friends to find, identify and learn
about you."

------
mcav
People can't even type "facebook.com" into their address bar. They aren't
going to read a 3-page in-depth explanation of Facebook's privacy settings.

------
wmeredith
Too little, too late, Facebook. I deleted my account yesterday. Good riddance,
too.

~~~
pierrefar
No no. It's in the process of being deleted, which will take 14 days.

BUT as if by magic, if you log in within these 14 days, everything will be
restored as if nothing happened, and they'll forgive you.

I can't figure out if this is a really bad case of eventual consistency or
just a cooling off period they hope to entice you back with.

~~~
aviv
When you change your Facebook password, it doesn't take 14 days for the change
to go into effect. Even if Facebook does need some time to really delete all
of your information from all shards, datacenters, whatever - the least they
can do is immediately restrict access to your account. After all, that is
exactly what you are asking for.

------
mark_l_watson
A little off topic, but I am very sorry I entered my birthday when signing up
for FB a few years ago. It does not show on my profile but the possibility of
FB passing it on with other data for marketing to 3rd parties might happen (or
happens right now?)

Last night a friend mentioned that she was able to remove her birth date last
year but when I tried this morning there was no option on the web app. I
emailed support@facebook.com, admin@facebook.com, etc. this morning asking for
it to be removed and pointed out that this might be a huge legal exposure to
them.

I'll add a comment to this comment if I ever hear back from them.

------
nysauhem
"You also always have control over who can see your Connections ------ on your
profile." (Emphasis added)

